# What's a hike?



## Lostone (Jul 4, 2005)

No.  I'm not kidding?  What is a hike, to you?

To some it isn't a hike unless you're out for days.  Others  will map out a piece of a trail per week / month.

I live at Sugarbush, in Vermont.  Most of my hikes are going out my back door and wandering around the ski area.  Mostly I'm on trails, but there are parts of the Long Trail that go between parts of the ski area.  When I venture on them I feel like I'm on a highway! :blink:

I just got into it when I started coming to Vermont for weekends.  I liked the idea of just going out and 
wandering around this mountain, where I ski, and enjoying the clean air and the fact that nobody is around.  

I had a camelback and some good shoes.  I replaced the camelback with a better backpack and added hiking poles.  I added a compass, and sometimes a GPS.  I started always carrying my camera, cause you never know.

Now I live up here.  I've basically been doing the same thin.  The plan was to start doing hikes in different areas and different trails, but most of that has been put off until after I get a minor hernia surgery out of the way.  Hopefully, I'll start spreading my territory toward the end of August.  

But for you, what is going for a hike?  I was out yesterday.  They ran the bottom lift at North.  Most people (almost all) rode the lift up.  About 20% of them hiked from there to the summit.  They hiked.

I hiked from the bottom to the summit, then after the first part, chose a different way down.  

What do you do when you go for a hike?   And how often do you do it?  Is there much vertical, or are you pretty much on a level trail?  Do you spend overnight, many nights, or is it usually / always a day trip?  

Is it fun?  What is fun?


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jul 4, 2005)

When I am in decent shape the minimal hike I do is about six miles and a couple of thousand feet.  If I do not have the energy to do that I will usually get my exercise by road walking.

When I am in the Boston area I now almost always hike in the more rugged Blue Hills, even though the Middlesex Fells are closer to home.

When in New Hampshire (where I spend most of my time) I am much more likely to hike a 4,000 footer than a lesser mountain.  I do not count non-winter repeats; it is just that I (mistakenly, I know) feel that anything less is not a "real mountain".  Fortunately redlining has got me to visit several wonderful smaller peaks.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 4, 2005)

a hike to me is any walk through the woods, wilderness, or areas otherwise void of signs of civilization for any period of time.  technically, a hike could involve some travel on roads or take you near civilization, but to me a hike is on a dirt or rocky path through the woods.  i count hiking ski areas as a hike, though generally i prefer a hiking trail for better footing.  i prefer hiking vertical as opposed to flat scenic hikes and i always prefer my hikes to include a fine view.  i generally avoid viewless hikes but will hike a viewless summit if a nice outlook is on the way.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 6, 2005)

Lostone said:
			
		

> No.  I'm not kidding?  What is a hike, to you?
> 
> I live at Sugarbush, in Vermont.  Most of my hikes are going out my back door and wandering around the ski area.  Mostly I'm on trails, but there are parts of the Long Trail that go between parts of the ski area.  When I venture on them I feel like I'm on a highway! :blink:
> 
> ...



The valley is so much more than Sugarbush/Long Trail for hiking. Mt Scrag, look northeast, nice hike great view. Love hiking up our dirt road(Rolston Rd) during a snowstorm. Mt biking along the Common Rd on the east side of the valley is one of the prettiest pieces of road in the country. While Rt 100 might be jammed with traffic this little piece of heaven is quiet and peaceful plus you end up in the same place.

Mt Hunger, just north of the valley, in the Worcester Range, about 20 minutes away is a big mountain, by NE standards, the view is unreal, same for Camel's Hump. I consider Sugarbush and Stowe/Mt Mansfield like flypaper. Keeps the visitors in one place leaving other great places unencumbered regarding heavy tourist traffic.

Maybe your bud noski is not nohike and you guys could do some exploring. Dog River Falls, a photo in my gallery, is less than 50 feet from the Warren Gap Rd yet not very many people even knows it exists as the it is hidden by the topography.

Get out of the Bush and explore Vermont..but what a great place to come home to.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 6, 2005)

A hike to me is a day hike 5 miles or more with elevation gain. For me a very minimum hike would be on Coppermine trail to Bridal Veil Falls. For more fun, about a 10 mile hike is usual for me for an average day hike as in the Mahoosuc Notch/Old Speck, Little Haystack/Lafayette, or even the Hancocks loop. Then there is always Owl's Head or Isolation.

I think a 10-15 mi flat walk would be considered a hike. I try to hike 3-4 times each week and avoid hiking in the rain during the heat of summer, but enjoy the rain in the Spring and Fall.

A trek to me is a Presie or Pemi traverse, the Long or Coos Trail, or the AT. Now that's a hike!


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 6, 2005)

A hike for me is at least 3 miles on non-pavement surfaces.   There is not a lot of trails near where I live to get serious elevation gain but longer hikes over rolling hills make for good trips.   My more serious hikes nearby are Mt. Greylock and the Seven Sisters Traverse of the Holyoke Range.  In the Whites are where I take my treks,  usually twice a year with at least 30 miles.  I try to hike at least once or twice a week.  Rain is not so bad as long as it's not a driving rain with wind.  That's no fun.  Bonus points for wildlife seen on a hike as well.  That always makes for a memorable day.


----------



## Lostone (Jul 6, 2005)

ski_resort_observer, I actually almost never see anyone on the Bush.  It is when I venture onto the Long Trail that I run into the highway.

That said, those are great suggestions and I'm copying them for future reference.  

One disagreement...  





> Love hiking up our dirt road(Rolston Rd) during a snowstorm.



There was once a soldier who was having bayonette training.  
The DI said that if the body got stuck on the bayonette, to discharge the weapon to remove it.  
The soldier replied that if there was a bullet in the weapon there wasn't going to be any using of the bayonette.

If there is a snowstorm there's no way in hell I'll be hiking!   :blink:  :wink:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 6, 2005)

Lostone said:
			
		

> One disagreement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I should change that to walk up our dirt road but since I am old and it is uphill I consider it a hike.  :lol:


----------



## Lostone (Jul 7, 2005)

Actually, my point (check out my sig line.) is more that if it is a snowstorm, I'll be skiing!   :lol:  :beer:


----------

